# St. Louis Missouri: Random Photos :)



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Lake of St.Louis


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice city...lots of green spaces.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Inside Fox theatre


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

St Louis seems like a big city - but also seems very open and green.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> St Louis seems like a big city - but also seems very open and green.


It's actually a mid-sized city which has been experiencing decline in population for decades now. But I agree, it's nice to see so many open spaces and greeneries, something many US cities lack


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing pics


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thx Student4life :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics...


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Great thread! I like that you capture so many different aspects of your city.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Creve Cour Lake


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! this is a great thread.... the blues St Louis..


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thx for the comment :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely fall colors...:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

*The founder of the Missouri Botanical Garden and his house.*

^^:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## UrbanMyth (Apr 25, 2006)

"Random" is right. How about some pictures of the city and neighborhoods? 10 pages of cars, people sledding or hanging from helicopters, and St. patrick's Day really don't do St. louis justice.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

UrbanMyth said:


> "Random" is right. How about some pictures of the city and neighborhoods? 10 pages of cars, people sledding or hanging from helicopters, and St. patrick's Day really don't do St. louis justice.


Absolutely random is right, if you want to see just buildings than I can't help you with that :bash:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

The Old courthouse























































Fotos made inside the building St. Louis 1910


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Stunning holiday shots of Saint Louis! Gotta <3 the Gateway Arch indeed!

And question: did you take some of your shots from an apartment tower? Plus, what is that large building with a dome right next to a freeway... Is that the City Hall?


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Truly, one of the best cities in America...


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Stunning holiday shots of Saint Louis! Gotta <3 the Gateway Arch indeed!
> 
> And question: did you take some of your shots from an apartment tower? Plus, what is that large building with a dome right next to a freeway... Is that the City Hall?


@ madonnagirl :cheers:

Thx fieldsofdream for stooping by, now the fireworks photos I took them from underneath the arch  but the first photos from pg15 I took them from the top of the Arch, and about that dome next to the freeway pg 15 photo #4 I belive thats a part of the Millenium hotel. There is another huge dome next to the highway which is the photo underneath and that's the Rams football stadium Edward Jones dome, capacity 65,000 



















This is the City Hall 







:cheers:


----------



## okach1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Any winter photos?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

alket83 said:


> This is the City Hall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that looks really classy and European looking myself! It reminds me of a French chateaux where the rooms are actually government offices, and that it looks grand! How old is it?


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^
Yeah that's one of my favorite structures in St. Louis and don't forget St. Louis was French so it has a French influence and I found some interesting facts for you:

An architectural competition for the design of the building was won with the French-styled plan that was inspired by the Hotel de Ville or City Hall of Paris. Its ornamental dormer windows and its former towers also recall architectural elements of the Chateau de Chambord on the Loire River in France. The design was selected after a national competition of 37 entries.

Construction began on July 19, 1890 and was completed on November 5, 1904. No bonds were issued to finance its construction, which is why it took 14 years to complete the building. The budget was limited at $2 million, but the final cost was only $1,787,159.16.



@okach1 we haven't had any winter so far but I'll post some photos made by this time last year


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ I knew it! That looks splendid indeed! I'd say that City Hall is indeed a great symbol for Saint Louis, but I believe that the Gateway Arch really tops the cake. :yes:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^
Absolutely if we talk about an architectural structure in St. Louis the Getaway Arch tops everything else :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Is that suburban Saint Louis? Looks like a mix of autumn foliage and winter wonderland rolled into one indeed. Superb! kay:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool photos specially those with snow.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^
Thx Danmartin :cheers: @ fieldsofdreams the first 4 photos made them at Creve Cour Lake suburban St Louis and the rest I made them a couple blocks from Forest Park which is city


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Ah ok. Awesome. I really love the frozen lake, as well as the trees that look like autumn colors.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Splendid shots! And when is that Hot Air Balloon Festival in Saint Louis? Those balloons really look pristine over the city, flying over one of the buildings! As for the city overview from the other side of the river, man, I cannot believe the (sharp) difference between the city side of the river and the other! It's just startlingly interesting!


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^ thx mate :cheers:
The Ballon race what the call it happens every year sometimes in mid September
at Forest Park. It gets pretty crowded but is a great show to be.


St Louis Bikers


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

West Port Plaza


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

alket83 said:


> ^^ thx mate :cheers:
> The Ballon race what the call it happens every year sometimes in mid September
> at Forest Park. It gets pretty crowded but is a great show to be.
> 
> St Louis Bikers


Looks like the bikers sport some Harley Davidson bikes, eh? Really cool! kay: Also, is The Pavilion W a mall or something? It looks more like a hotel to me.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^ Westport Plaza is a 42-acre (170,000 m2), commercial development, resort, and entertainment center located in Maryland Heights, Missouri. 
The entertainment complex hosts many popular events over the year including: St. Louis Beer and Brat Festival, lunchtime concerts, "Parties at the Plaza" events, jazz concerts.

Restaurants and Entertainment Venues

Backstreet Jazz & Blues- Jazz club featuring live music at night.
Bradford's Pub- English-style pub
Dierdorf & Hart's- Steakhouse owned by NFL stars Dan Dierdorf and Jim Hart.
Drunken Fish- Sushi Lounge with live music and karaoke at night.
Funny Bone- Popular St. Louis comedy club.
Kobe Steakhouse- Japanese, Teppanyaki-style restaurant provides entertaining dining.
Paul Mineo's Trattoria- Italian Restaurant
Trainwreck Saloon- American style restaurant and bar, live music and dancing at night.
Westport Pizza Company- New York style pizza
Westport also has fast-food chains of Starbucks, McDonalds, and St. Louis Bread Company.


Theatre

The Playhouse at Westport- hosts plays, musicals, and other live productions.


Hotels

Sheraton Westport Plaza
Sheraton Lakeside Chalet Resort
numerous other hotels surround the Westport property.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a very funky bandstand/pergola a set up. ( Red & White stripes)


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

A trip to the farm for Halloweens


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice updates from St. Louis


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

The last photos from my trip to Rombach farm


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Grands Farm


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Random


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from St. Louis


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

People in America seem to go all out for Halloween. This has been catching on in Britain in recent years; but which has traditionally marked Halloween with 'duck-apple'; a few bed sheet ghosts and a broomstick or two.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Yes that's true Jane Halloween is pretty big in here and the Americans did spend 8 billion this year some more than others and kids love it :banana:


my pumpkins :bash:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

The home of the founder of Botanical Garden 1859


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## okach1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Still no snow in St Louis?


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Plenty of snow so far but I just haven't had any time for some new photos


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love that arch!


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^ its the symbol of this city:cheers:


























































































the overflowed Mississippi river


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The river looks to be full of mud or clay. Did the city itself suffer much flooding?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from St. Louis


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thx guys for the likes :cheers:
@openlyJane the city and county itself usually never suffers from big floods from Mississippi river, but other rivers like the Meramec and Missouri river do create problems when they get over flooding.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^ Efkaristo Christo :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and thanks for the newest... are very nice too


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## okach1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Where is snowy photos?  :mad2:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

NO snowy photos yet :bash: bus as soon as we get the next snow I promise I'll have some photos :banana:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

St Louis really does look like a fine city.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Some fresh photos made just the other day


----------



## okach1 (Jan 7, 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome, very nice as well


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry, I just don't think I can ever forgive St. Louis for what it did to its old city. She could've been our very own Montreal, world renown, but she blew it.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Snow looks lovely when fresh, but can be treacherous thereafter. Here in England we have not really seen any snow this winter, but are seeing flooding instead.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed great, very nice updates from St. Louis


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great shots specially the snowfalls.
the city on a clear day is absolutely beautiful and inviting to stay outdoor.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from St. Louis


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

the city is beautiful wether in broad sunny days or in the thick of snows.
great shots too.


----------

